# Sentimental attachment to my old A-1 but it's time to let go



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Finally decided to part with my Canon A-1. Haven't used it in a few years but prior to that I was taking pics with it routinely going all the way back to high school. Originally my dad bought the camera, used it for several years and then handed it down to me. Man, there's a lot of memories attached to that camera. Like the time I used it for a school project. I had an older acquaintance bring his Harley to school so that one of the girls from my Chemistry class could pose on it. Shot it in B&W. Wish I had kept those pics and others. 

Anyway, seen a few A-1 cameras for sale on eBay and hopefully it will find a good home.


----------

